# JWs Frankenstein monster



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my rendition of Frankenstein's Monster. I still have to put his boots on, so I will add a full head to toe photo later. Here he is at 7 feet tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, he's got a teddy bear

You found a perfect jacket for him.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Crap if I were a tot you wouldn't get me within ten feet of that thing. He looks awesome. Very realistic.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Wildcat. If you stand quite close and look into his eyes you could swear he is going to grunt and grab at you, or at least blink. He has been in my living room for several days now so I am getting use to him. 

Roxy, I stole the teddy bear idea from the movie scene where he meets the little girl. I thought it was cute since he is so terrifying.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great. Love the Teddy!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice Frank


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he turned out awesome , JW!! I love the 2 different color eyes, very creepy! and the teddy was a great idea too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome prop what are you going to do with the excess candy LOL !!!!! I know my 11 yr old daughter wouldnt set foot on your property


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work on that guy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the eyes, very creepy.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...JW


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow.. that is too cool. Nice work!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Once again, fantastic work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He looks great! Seven feet tall will really make an impact. I love the teddy bear in his hand also. Nice Touch!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very kick-ass!! Well done.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent job JW. Thats one Killer prop!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for the inspiring comments. I put him in my front yard a couple nights ago to take a few more pics. I was too tired to take him down and put him away so he spent the night out there. I was sure my neighbors would think i had finally gone over the edge. It is only the middle of Sept. Instead, they stopped by to tell me how much they liked it and they were all looking forward to seeing my display. I have some cool neighbors.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That monster is creepy with the lights on. It'll look killer in the right lighting at night. The kiddies will soil themselves... I just did!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! the teddy is a nice touch! absolutely wonderful!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on frankie, just set the candy right in front of him and you wont have to give out any.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Man thats what I need this year. I'm doing Frankensteins lab in my garage and I don't even have a Frankenstein....go figure. Nice work


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

He is a big boy. Nice job.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

The eyes are very cool. The whole thing looks awesome


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I hope he will be a hit in my haunt.

Steve, you better get busy. LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two re-animated thumbs up!


----------

